# terro ant bait question (long whining ahead)



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

AHHHHHH!!! I cant take the ants anymore. We have lived in this house over a yr and never had a problem until this fall/winter. It has been unusually wet and I feell they are simply finding a way in to "weather" out the season







Except they have decided to come into our home.

I have tried sprinkling all kinds of natural deterents..baby powder,cinnamon,cloves and alhtough it gets them to stop coming in from whatever crack they are they simply find a way around it to another crack. We live in a very old historical home so cracks are a matter of fact. There issimply no way to fill all of them.

I am a little ocd when it comes to cleaning so its not like its crumbs or anything. they are literally "searching" for somehting. this morning we found literally thousands of ants all over our living room up the entertainment center and into a potted ivy plant







I literally had to use the vacuum to get all of them. I want the OUT

I went out and bought some terro ant baits to use. Any luck using those before? how long do they take to work. I put out all 6 in the areas I feel they are intially coming into the house (i e basement and running along the rafters.)


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Terro is fabulous IMHO. We have recurring ant problems and bait traps work every time. IME they work quickly--in a few days, def less than a week.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

i've had great success with the liquid. jsut make sure you rip up little squares of an old cereal box or else you will have dried sticky messses everywhere! lol

havent tried the baits though


----------



## Smocked (May 10, 2009)

Terro is the only thing that really made a difference for me. As far as I remember it's always worked overnight for me because I put it out before my kids go to bed and get rid of it when they wake up.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

I use it when the ants get bad.







I strive not to use chemicals, but sometimes nothing else will work. And when you live in a swampy forest in Florida, there are lots of bugs!


----------



## rainbowfairymomma (Mar 31, 2004)

I tried TONS of natural stuff and nothing worked then I tried that and I swear by it! seriously it worked wonders and I tell everyone


----------



## Ruthiegirl (Jun 25, 2004)

Terro is the bomb. It is one of the very few chemicals in our house and using it keeps the ants from eating our wood columns on our house.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I LOVE this stuff! Literally it says on the pkg that each trap stays "fresh" for about 3 months. Im totally buying more. I feel the borax in it is a lot better than the insecticides in the other household sprays. Our ant problems all but disappeared overnight and now a few days later I havent seen 1 ant at all








I have them sneeked away in little spots so the dogs and kids cant get to them. so for us they have worked and we had at least 3 different types of ants and its still raining like crazy (which was causing them to come indoors)


----------



## PenelopeJune (Jan 22, 2008)

In our old house we had the WORST ant problem. Our entire backyard was positively peppered with ant hills, so it was no wonder. Terro was the ONLY thing that made a difference, but I always had to keep the traps filled. I bought the kind in a little squeeze tube that you put on a piece of cardboard, it was cheaper than the individual traps.

I read (although I haven't tried it) that ants hate peppermint. I always meant to plant peppermint around the base of our house to keep the ants repelled.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Terro is fantastic, and as you said, it is Borax, which is about as safe as you can get for a pesticide.


----------

